# Phantom Rescued From Crusher!



## dxmadman (Aug 17, 2011)

My dad got a call from a local scrap yard, The man said he spotted an old bike in a old bus ready to be crushed,He told my dad it had a key and light so my dad was on his way,he bought it for scrap for only $3.30! he also rescued a nice 70s schwinn srambler from a guy waiting in line! My dad  told the yard worker he has a cold 12 pack waiting for him when he gets off of work! My dad sure knows how to make a friend!well the bike turns out to be a 1950 phantom, i got a correct tank and enough to get it riding again, and to the Phantom  Experts,how many tail lights did they make? i havent seen this one like this.






G]


----------



## miller32 (Aug 17, 2011)

Great rescue!!!   $3.30...now that's a buy!  Congrats.


----------



## mruiz (Aug 17, 2011)

Not only a recue, but real nice bike indeed. Some folks just have it. Please show us pics after a clean up.
 Mitch


----------



## snickle (Aug 17, 2011)

Thats a killer save! It was meant to be!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 17, 2011)

Another one rescued for posterity....


----------



## bricycle (Aug 17, 2011)

That's probably worth $600 easy as it sits.....


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 17, 2011)

I love a vintage bicycle (or tricycle, or other riding toy) rescue story with a happy ending. Terrific save and $3.30 well invested!

Dave


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'll help you triple your investment--heck I'll round it off to $10 even! Seriously though great score I hope it gets brought back to life. v/r Shawn


----------



## SailorMac (Aug 17, 2011)

*Great save!*

Great save! This must be the week for finding Phantoms.  I'm on the look out.


----------



## militarymonark (Aug 17, 2011)

the easiest part to find is missing not a bad deal


----------



## Schwinndemonium (Aug 17, 2011)

*A definitely restorable Phantom for $3.30!!!??*

A Phantom, yet!! Wowwiewow!! Manodays, that is one heck of a save, and a killer buy! If that were mine, which it is not, I would have started a top notch restoration on that thing, pronto!! That is a beautiful bike as it stands.Nowadays, it is easy to find a tank for that thing, with all the 1995 repro parts still floating around out there, as well as the internet to find an original tank for your bike.

Wanna double your money??

Jim.


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 17, 2011)

*Phantom*

Unreal score.  Wonder how many great bikes are still getting crushed?  Thought those days were long gone.   There were about 6 Tail light variations that I'm aware of.  Nothing odd about yours other than the very faded lens.   Would have been red at one time.  If you're looking to sell the bike, give me a shout.


----------



## dxmadman (Aug 17, 2011)

Its unreal what goes through scrap yards, scrap iron where i live has gone up ridiculously! any small scrap car or truck across the scale is $350-380 easy large 1 ton trucks bring $7-800! just my small  load of walmart trashcycles got me $75. people are scraping left and right. the economy and jobs are not up to par ,people dont have scense to run adds for auntiqes it easier to scrap them.Most of all,the good stuff that ends up there is from greedy people who say"They wont give me what im asking so i'll crush it so no one will have it!" .So my dad and my self dedicate a walk through the yards a few days a week if we have time,you guys should try it its well worth the effort and save our history! and to all the cabe veiwers thanks for your responce and may a bicycle blessing come your way every one of you!


----------



## benjclark (Aug 18, 2011)

If you're trolling through multiple times a week, you've surely built up enough good bike-karma -- fantastic!


----------



## kmrcdd (Aug 18, 2011)

Awesome save!!  I agree with the Karma comment...


----------



## Larmo63 (Aug 18, 2011)

*I just found a '53 Red Phantom in my garage too...*

Great save and a lucky find!!! The Schwinn gods are busy this week!


----------

